# Dutch Passion White Widow Genetics



## WhiteWidower (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for the quality of the pictures (mobile telephone).

Unfortunately, the bottle of my husband's Obsession cologne for men (that I wanted to use for size comparison) broke as I moved this first plant from the cardboard 29-inch TV grow box on which the picture is taken (so that I could get the CFL light from inside to use for better pictures)...

...but it's ok.  We were both high, so we just "flowed" with the situation peacefully knowing that it is only money, and sooooo not important in the whole grand-scheme-of-things-in-this-short-life when compared to Health, Life, True Love...etc.  And there's a sale going on so what's a few bucks to buy new cologne?  And our room smells SOOOOO nice now - just like my husband!

First picture is the one I FIMMED (which is the largest of the several plants I have), but that did not split into four as per FIM tutorial here at MP.  So tonight I topped it and though you can't see it because of the quality of the pictures, there are three nodes from the top two big leaves (4th node), so 4, 5, 6...

The second plant is a bit smaller, and has some weird genetics.  The 3rd node with three-leafed-leaves (both 2nd and 3rd nodes were three-leafed) only had one side/leaf growing so it then grew not-straight because of the weight of that leaf (without balancing 2nd leaf on other side), and the node above this were then three separate leaves in that node-level (i.e. the 4th) - which I have seen before in previous plants years ago that plants that grow one leaf for that node will grow three on the next level - so I decided to top here so that I would have three main colas instead of two which results from the topping of a normal plant.  I hope this one is female!  And of the bunch, this one is the strongest-smelling, already with a clear marijuana scent, and not a green chlorophyll scent, so I wonder how her bud (I hope) will compare with the others.

Enjoy!


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to attach the pictures...


----------

